# turtle food



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

i was wondering what other kinds of food can they eat that doesnt come from a pet store?i think its a map turtle its around 6.5'' from tip of nose to tip of tail..


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

have you tried crickets or other live insects? maybe some small feeders as well...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

any wild fish you catch, crawfish. earthworms (from a non-polluted area). large grasshoppers/crickets that you find.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In terms of live foods... Crickets, earth worms, grass hoppers, etc. Just make sure that if they're caught from the wild they're free of poisons. Which is kinda hard to do now days. When feeding insects/bugs from the wild, you take a big risk... You can also try some tiny feeder fish, like appropriately sized guppies.

If you're looking for stuff not alive, that you could find at a grocery store for example, pretty much any type of fish would probably be okay. Though I'd stear clear of the fattier stuff like salmon and maybe stick to fresh water varieties. You can also probably get away with either those tiny shrimp, or chunks of shrimp, prawns, that kinda thing. Just make sure there's nothing added to them like a vinegar oil, etc.

Some turtles also like veggies from time to time. I had a red ear slider that used to love carrots. Though you have to give it to them in a 'peeled' form, meaning, thin-thin-thin shavings of it. I've also heard of some people giving their turtles some greens and such, but I'm sure it varies by species.

The absolute BEST thing to do is find out what type of turtle you have (pretty essential for basic care needs anyway) and then do some research on where it comes from and what it eats in the wild.


----------

